# Vacation-related



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 11, 2010)

The first one won't load for me, but I love the other two.


----------



## Banned (Jul 11, 2010)

It's a picture of some guy (and I use the word "guy" loosely) in front of his work computer, wondering what he does there, he's been away so long.  "Vacation Amnesia".


----------



## Daniel (Jun 27, 2011)

Cathy Comic Strip, June 27, 2011


----------



## Daniel (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Daniel (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Daniel (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Daniel (Aug 9, 2011)




----------

